# Northern and Central Jersey subcontractors needed



## O.G. (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm looking to hire subcontractors for plowing in Northern and Central Jersey. 

Would like to hire skid steers, backhoes and pick-ups to service large commercial and industrial accounts.

If you're interested shoot me a pm for more details.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

O.G.;1659342 said:


> I'm looking to hire subcontractors for plowing in Northern and Central Jersey.
> 
> Would like to hire skid steers, backhoes and pick-ups to service large commercial and industrial accounts.
> 
> If you're interested shoot me a pm for more details.


Where is your most southern town in central NJ?


----------



## O.G. (Nov 2, 2013)

195 is pretty much the southern border of our current service area


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't think you're allowed to get PM's, as you're not on the site long enough.


Might want to just post where you're looking to get subs to cover, say, counties / towns, etc. No need to be street / building specific.


----------



## O.G. (Nov 2, 2013)

Do you need to be a member for a set amount of time or have a certain post count to PM?

I'm looking to sub a few sites in the Edison area, in Newark and in the Jersey City/Bayonne area.


----------



## O.G. (Nov 2, 2013)

Nvm, I just found my answer through the search.

10 posts and 10 days


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Towns in central nj?
Pay rate?
Guaranteed time per storm?


----------



## O.G. (Nov 2, 2013)

Edison area Princeton area Newark area
Yes guaranteed minimums

$90 pick up
$90 skid steer
$110 back hoe
Somewhat negotiable


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Just keep replying, takes 10posts to PM

Insurance requirements?
Type of work( parking lots, condos, city streets)?


----------



## O.G. (Nov 2, 2013)

Commercial and industrial.
Must have snow insurance.

I can get references from other subs I hire. I always pay on time even if I'm still not paid.


----------



## JoeNJoe (Nov 11, 2013)

Do you have work around Teaneck area?


----------



## O.G. (Nov 2, 2013)

JoeNJoe;1663413 said:


> Do you have work around Teaneck area?


Not Teaneck but near there. What's your email? I'll send you info.


----------



## JoeNJoe (Nov 11, 2013)

[email protected]


----------



## GreenLeafPA (Jan 19, 2012)

What's in priceton area? [email protected]


----------



## dm5.9 (Dec 23, 2009)

Anything around the paterson Area? [email protected]


----------



## sharkfin1us (Dec 17, 2008)

O.G.;1659342 said:


> I'm looking to hire subcontractors for plowing in Northern and Central Jersey.
> 
> Would like to hire skid steers, backhoes and pick-ups to service large commercial and industrial accounts.
> 
> If you're interested shoot me a pm for more details.


I have an A300 Bobcat with kage snow pusher 8 foot how much do you pay an hour.Im from landing nj looking to stay more north then central [email protected] Terence


----------

